# Naples/Goodland



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Looking to meet up with some people in the Naples/Goodland area. I have normally only fished the area with guides but will be staying in Naples during September and will have my Hewes Tailfisher at the Calusa Island Marina. I mainly fly fish and would love to find someone to fish with during the month. I will have my boat so no worries if you love to fly fish but don't have a boat. I just expect that we fairly rotate turns on the poling platform  . I also don't discriminate against spin fisherman.
> 
> I am 31, self-employed, and can fish pretty much every day I will be there in September. Hope to find some good fishing partners.


Hey man, I am also self employed, except it's retail so I have to be around a lot. Should be able to fish a day a week probably. I fly fish also and have an Ankona SUV. Im at port of the islands so possibly we can fish from Goodland north, or the Port south.


----------



## jmlockwood (Jul 19, 2012)

Let's do it for sure. We should be settled in the first weekend and I will send you a PM.


----------

